# 98 740i - Steering linkage



## rbk (Jul 29, 2009)

My steering is getting harder on 98 740i,i get a vibration in the steering wheel and in my seat,accentuated when i turn the wheel.i was convinced i had a pump going out,but talked to a guy at the bmw store and he said to check steering linkage first.says steering arm bad causes strain on pump,ergo the vibration.there is no leak and the fluid mis full. Any help would be appreciated. Thanx,rbk,bellingham,wa.


----------

